# Seeds germinating now



## CleverDolphin (May 26, 2022)

Hi all, so happy that *as of yesterday* it is legal to grow pot in Rhode Island! Woot woot. So I thought I would honor the day by doing so. I have some pot I like (nothing fancy) and I garnered nine good looking seeds from it. I have a little heated germination greenhouse and Happy Frog soil so I filled each little compartment with lightly watered soil and, using tweezers, put each seed (pointy head down) in its own compartment. I covered the seeds with soil and spritzed again with water. Today I spritzed once again, a bit more heavily. I guess I'm not sure how much water is good or bad.

So now I am waiting for the little guys to arrive. And honestly, I have no idea what to do after that. I live on ten acres but it's still cool here, so I'm not sure it's time to move them outside. I also have a hydroponic growing contraption, the Lettuce Grow, that could be helpful. I also don't know how to separate the males and females.

Any help appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 26, 2022)

I would suggest reading some grow journals on here. Pick a method -soil or hydro(soil is easier in my opinion), indoor or outdoor, look at nutrients(organic or chemical), etc. It isn’t rocket science but only you will know what style will suit you. I got my start by visiting a grow store(HTG Supply in Worcester which may be close to you in RI). The guy I talked to gave me guidance and I was off and running.


----------



## CleverDolphin (May 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I would suggest reading some grow journals on here. Pick a method -soil or hydro(soil is easier in my opinion), indoor or outdoor, look at nutrients(organic or chemical), etc. It isn’t rocket science but only you will know what style will suit you. I got my start by visiting a grow store(HTG Supply in Worcester which may be close to you in RI). The guy I talked to gave me guidance and I was off and running.


Thank you! Looking at all options...but really wondering what to do right now should these nine little seeds germinate and poke their heads above the soil.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 26, 2022)

I've had seeds take 3 weeks to show, I I've only done 2 germinations. Keep the soil damp like bag fresh damp. Patience, the people here will guide you through. 
     While your waiting read some grow journals.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

CleverDolphin said:


> Thank you! Looking at all options...but really wondering what to do right now should these nine little seeds germinate and poke their heads above the soil.


Right now you shoukd do some reading and figure out what method you want to use(see my previous post). If in doubt what would fit you best, pick one. There are too many variables to have someone just give you a step by step, day by day process without knowing you. A lot of this when you start out is trial and error but without having a plan in your head from studying up, you are handicapping yourself and your plants.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

I have found the following site to be a good beginners site. MP is a great resource for answers and confirmation of what you see. We are all generally very helpful but this hobby is work and the more work you do, the better your results will be.





__





						Grow Weed Easy - Learn How to Grow Cannabis with Simple Tutorials
					

Growing weed can be easy, though some marijuana grow tutorials make it seem like you need a degree in horticulture. Learn how to plant a seed & start growing with as little time and effort as possible, or read our advanced tutorials for monstrous yields!




					www.growweedeasy.com
				




Click on the New Grower Start Here button.


----------



## RosterMan (May 27, 2022)

I would look into premade soils that can be bought ready to use and start a grow in soil
Easiest for now as far as im concerned, Then after a grow or two under the belt move on to other methods if you chose to do so. But yes do some reading in the grow threads and then ask questions
We are all here to help each other.
Stay away from that Hydra guy


----------



## bigsur51 (May 27, 2022)

Hello CD and welcome aboard!

lots of help here so stick around

cheers
big


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 27, 2022)

Welcome to MP CD. Ask all you questions here. The folks here have a lot of fun but they always respond to your issues and questions. Congratulations on your state legal growing now. My states opened it up as well last year. Get those little plants up and growing on their own. The length of the day more so than the temps are an issue. Should be perfect timing to get them outside when they are ready. Good luck and hope to see you around updating us


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (May 27, 2022)

CleverDolphin said:


> Hi all, so happy that *as of yesterday* it is legal to grow pot in Rhode Island! Woot woot. So I thought I would honor the day by doing so. I have some pot I like (nothing fancy) and I garnered nine good looking seeds from it. I have a little heated germination greenhouse and Happy Frog soil so I filled each little compartment with lightly watered soil and, using tweezers, put each seed (pointy head down) in its own compartment. I covered the seeds with soil and spritzed again with water. Today I spritzed once again, a bit more heavily. I guess I'm not sure how much water is good or bad.
> 
> So now I am waiting for the little guys to arrive. And honestly, I have no idea what to do after that. I live on ten acres but it's still cool here, so I'm not sure it's time to move them outside. I also have a hydroponic growing contraption, the Lettuce Grow, that could be helpful. I also don't know how to separate the males and females.
> 
> Any help appreciated! Thank you.


Have they sprouted yet?  Make sure they're really warm.  80°F is good.  I cover my cups with saran wrap and place them on my cable box. (Nice and warm)  heating pad would work also.  Once they sprout, have them in full sun and they need wind for strength,  so have a fan rotating on them. They do not like their roots bothered,  so once they get a couple leaves growing,  carefully transplant to a nice large container. Mulch week help keep the soil moist and warm. I use straw.  It will help keep them upright also if they get a little leggy(tall)  then just keep researching.. and posting pictures for your buds here of course


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (May 27, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Have they sprouted yet?  Make sure they're really warm.  80°F is good.  I cover my cups with saran wrap and place them on my cable box. (Nice and warm)  heating pad would work also.  Once they sprout, have them in full sun and they need wind for strength,  so have a fan rotating on them. They do not like their roots bothered,  so once they get a couple leaves growing,  carefully transplant to a nice large container. Mulch week help keep the soil moist and warm. I use straw.  It will help keep them upright also if they get a little leggy(tall)  then just keep researching.. and posting pictures for your buds here of course


Over watering is a common problem.  Get a feel for how heavy every plant is by picking them up every day.  They won't need much water all at in the beginning.  The cup or container will feel noticeably light when you pick it up.  Have you though about the type of medium(soil)  you're going to use?  Keep researching and your girls will reward you.  An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. Congratulations on living in an awesome state! Woohoo!


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (May 27, 2022)

CleverDolphin said:


> Hi all, so happy that *as of yesterday* it is legal to grow pot in Rhode Island! Woot woot. So I thought I would honor the day by doing so. I have some pot I like (nothing fancy) and I garnered nine good looking seeds from it. I have a little heated germination greenhouse and Happy Frog soil so I filled each little compartment with lightly watered soil and, using tweezers, put each seed (pointy head down) in its own compartment. I covered the seeds with soil and spritzed again with water. Today I spritzed once again, a bit more heavily. I guess I'm not sure how much water is good or bad.
> 
> So now I am waiting for the little guys to arrive. And honestly, I have no idea what to do after that. I live on ten acres but it's still cool here, so I'm not sure it's time to move them outside. I also have a hydroponic growing contraption, the Lettuce Grow, that could be helpful. I also don't know how to separate the males and females.
> 
> Any help appreciated! Thank you.


 Ok, maybe one more post.o


CleverDolphin said:


> Hi all, so happy that *as of yesterday* it is legal to grow pot in Rhode Island! Woot woot. So I thought I would honor the day by doing so. I have some pot I like (nothing fancy) and I garnered nine good looking seeds from it. I have a little heated germination greenhouse and Happy Frog soil so I filled each little compartment with lightly watered soil and, using tweezers, put each seed (pointy head down) in its own compartment. I covered the seeds with soil and spritzed again with water. Today I spritzed once again, a bit more heavily. I guess I'm not sure how much water is good or bad.
> 
> So now I am waiting for the little guys to arrive. And honestly, I have no idea what to do after that. I live on ten acres but it's still cool here, so I'm not sure it's time to move them outside. I also have a hydroponic growing contraption, the Lettuce Grow, that could be helpful. I also don't know how to separate the males and females.
> 
> Any help appreciated! Thank you.


Ok, maybe one more post. Lol.  I don't claim to be a professional grower or anything. I just love to grow things. As a beginner i would highly recommend growing in soil.  Hydroponics takes a lot of knowledge and work.. and money.. and time. Hydroponic growing probably is the most beneficial way of growing.. but again,  it's real easy to F it up. With soil,  you're letting the work work for you.  You'll be much happier with the soil.  Another thing you have to consider is the ratio of.. everything. Lol.  Those 9 seeds,  you have to figure half are going to be male.  Another half are going to succumb to disease,  virus,  mold,  bacteria,  pests,  mites,  aphids,  human error,  maybe your dog.  Maybe your cat.  It happens.  And another.. probably the most important of all..SHHHH! DON'T TELL ANYONE!  Your best friends best friends best friend doesn't give a damn about you and his attitude is like "why go through all that time and money growing,  when i can just take yours " It happens.  And every harvest season you'll feel that anxiety.  Even if you haven't told anyone. I don't really have neighbors but man do i go through the motions.  Every little creak or out of the ordinary noise makes me jump. And I have dogs,  motion lights, fences and a double barrel and it still gets me going.  Just keep it on the down low.  Harvest season is bad for the blood pressure for sure   it's still so so worth all the work big guy!


----------



## MechaniMan (May 27, 2022)

On my first batch I obsessed about water and how much to give seedlings, this is my second batch and I just dumped water on them about once every seven to 10 days. My containers that I am sprouting them in are clear so I can see how dry the dirt is. I picked them up at the local Lowe's for dirt cheap as sprouting containers


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> On my first batch I obsessed about water and how much to give seedlings, this is my second batch and I just dumped water on them about once every seven to 10 days. My containers that I am sprouting them in are clear so I can see how dry the dirt is. I picked them up at the local Lowe's for dirt cheap as sprouting containers


I recall reading that light on the roots is not good but I could be mistaken.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 27, 2022)

Light is not good for the roots especially if they are in water.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Light is not good for the roots especially if they are in water.


I was trying to be nice…


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (May 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I was trying to be nice…


Someone on here had those cool green and blue cups that we were chatting about.   Remember?  I think the green one was clear and the blue dark?   Thought it was cool to be able to see root growth. I think the grower ended up not liking the idea because...hmm. can't remember.  Maybe something to do with the water.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 27, 2022)

Yes but the clear cup was setting in a solid color cup. They could remove the clear cup from the solid color cup and look at the roots.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Someone on here had those cool green and blue cups that we were chatting about.   Remember?  I think the green one was clear and the blue dark?   Thought it was cool to be able to see root growth. I think the grower ended up not liking the idea because...hmm. can't remember.  Maybe something to do with the water.


Yup. I remember and as Hopper said, it was sitting in an opaque colored cup.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (May 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Yup. I remember and as Hopper said, it was sitting in an opaque colored cup.


Lol.  Now i remember. Opaque.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Lol.  Now i remember. Opaque.


It may have been opaque blue or opaque red but it was opaque. Regardless, very few plants aside from maybe some ferns and orchids grow roots purposely above soil. Light doesn’t penetrate the soil so most plants are not accustomed to having their roots exposed to light. I have not personally tried transparent pots so I can’t say they are bad or good.


----------



## CleverDolphin (May 27, 2022)

Wow guys, thank you so much. I didn't know all this treasure info was here--not alerted to posts. 

So no little green heads poking up yet, but it's only been 48 hours. And the seeds are not exactly guaranteed. But I have them on a heated greenhouse bottom with good soil and a covered top. For whatever reason I feel confident.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 28, 2022)

CleverDolphin said:


> Wow guys, thank you so much. I didn't know all this treasure info was here--not alerted to posts.
> 
> So no little green heads poking up yet, but it's only been 48 hours. And the seeds are not exactly guaranteed. But I have them on a heated greenhouse bottom with good soil and a covered top. For whatever reason I feel confident.


Welcome to the obsession…


----------



## Bombtombadill (May 29, 2022)

Over watering is the biggest problem most new growers have and it can ruin your grow fast. Plants need water, but too much will drown them, cause diseases and also attract bugs. My first few grows I tried very hard not to over water, but it's not as easy as you think.

Trust me on this, watering is key. I wound up buying a scale to weigh my plants so that I know exactly how much water is in the soil. Without the scale, I'd still be guessing to some degree.

As for your seedling, keep it damp not soaked! I've had 100% success with seed germination and use very little water, Infact a slightly dry day can do seedlings good too. You do not need to water every day, try going 3-4 days (or longer) until the cup feels light, then water lightly.

If you are unsure, play it safe and skip watering one more day... It's always better to underwater than it is to overwater, and some plants like it!

Congratulation on your state legalization, feels good huh? I'm in Virginia and we are legal as well, feels good.


----------



## CleverDolphin (May 29, 2022)

Thank you I've been struggling with this. It is cool in the room of my seeds (no seedlings yet.) But they are in a heated little greenhouse. I think the heat burns off the water. I spritz 5-10 times, twice a day.


----------



## Bombtombadill (May 29, 2022)

CleverDolphin said:


> Thank you I've been struggling with this. It is cool in the room of my seeds (no seedlings yet.) But they are in a heated little greenhouse. I think the heat burns off the water. I spritz 5-10 times, twice a day.



Thats called killing them with too much love! I water my seedlings in a pete pot once every 5 days or so. You'll know they need water when the container feels light to pickup.

Think of it this way.... Plants like water and can hold their breath when you water them. (they are choking a bit after a heavy water) The next day things start to dry out and the roots start to breath easier. Day three things are drying out, but the plant is happy as there is still some water and plenty of air at the roots.

Now imagine this same plant being watered three days in a row. Yep, it can't hold its breath that long and will drown! Plants like to be watered, but will drown with too much water in the soil. The dry days are just as important as the wet ones!


----------



## CleverDolphin (May 29, 2022)

OK I am backing off. Thanks!


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 30, 2022)

Bombtombadill said:


> Thats called killing them with too much love! I water my seedlings in a pete pot once every 5 days or so. You'll know they need water when the container is feels light to pickup.
> 
> Think of it this way.... Plants like water and can hold there breath when you water them. (they are choking a bit after a heavy water) The next day things start to dry out and the roots start to breath easier. Day Three things are drying out, but the plant is happy as there is still some water and plenty of air at the roots.
> 
> Now imagine this same plant being watered three days in a row. Yep, it can't hold its breath that long and will drown! Plants like to be watered, but will drown with too much water in the soil. The dry days are just as important as the wet ones!


Agreed about less watering and lighter weight containers to gauge when to water. My brother killed his seedlings in January by watering too much. Cannabis likes a wet/dry cycle to give the roots oxygen.


----------



## ness (May 30, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Someone on here had those cool green and blue cups that we were chatting about.   Remember?  I think the green one was clear and the blue dark?   Thought it was cool to be able to see root growth. I think the grower ended up not liking the idea because...hmm. can't remember.  Maybe something to do with the water.



Hi David, That was me David I wanted to see the roots grow I use the blue cup to go over the see through cup to stop the light from hitting the roots.  It's was brought to my intention that two cup interfears with how the soil dry's out.  It was experiment.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 30, 2022)

ness said:


> Hi David, That was me David I wanted to see the roots grow I use the blue cup to go over the see through cup to stop the light from hitting the roots.  It's was brought to my intention that two cup interfears with how the soil dry's out.  It was experiment.


I just lost a seedling plant using this method. will not do the double cup thing again…maybe my drain holes were not right I’m not sure but not worth changing what works


----------



## WeedHopper (May 30, 2022)

I can show y'all a picture of roots if you want 
I like watching the part that grows out of the ground.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I can show y'all a picture of roots if you want
> I like watching the part that grows out of the ground.


Idk the idea sounded good at the time for some reason  I like the green part too


----------



## WeedHopper (May 30, 2022)

Just fking with ya Sub.
I've seen ppl growing in clear containers they wrapped with insulation they could remove and see the roots.


----------



## CleverDolphin (May 30, 2022)

Well I am sitting in a brilliant finally warm green and glowing cup. Still no happy green heads poking up. Have the little guys heated. Singing them Bahamian lullabies. Trying to be kind and aware with watering.


----------



## CleverDolphin (Jun 1, 2022)

Little bitty seedlings appeared today. I almost missed them as they were so small and I was in a rush out the door...just stopped to spritz. But here they are! Maybe more to follow...who knows. But my plan is to let them mature in their little greenhouse another week. Then I will transplant them to my Lettuce Grow, at which time I will leave town for five days. Should be an interesting journey...theirs, not mine to Chicago!


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 2, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Lol.  Now i remember. Opaque.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Just fking with ya Sub.
> I've seen ppl growing in clear containers they wrapped with insulation they could remove and see the roots.


Yes I ruined my baby girlcrush doing that. Have to wait till next grow for another one will never double cup again


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 2, 2022)

Janis and Bobby are looking good. Soaking up all that goodness.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 2, 2022)

CleverDolphin said:


> Little bitty seedlings appeared today. I almost missed them as they were so small and I was in a rush out the door...just stopped to spritz. But here they are! Maybe more to follow...who knows. But my plan is to let them mature in their little greenhouse another week. Then I will transplant them to my Lettuce Grow, at which time I will leave town for five days. Should be an interesting journey...theirs, not mine to Chicago!


Congrats on the babies!


----------

